# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  باز کردن فایل MDF???

## terminator68

با سلام.
بنده 2 تا فایل دارم که مربوط به دیتابیسه:

یکی mdf
یکی هم ldf

می خواستم بدونم چجوری اینا رو بدون نصب اس کیو ال سرور باز کنم؟؟؟

با برنامه MDF Open File Tool میشه باز کرد ولی خوب کرک می خواد.
کسی دیگه ای پیشنهاد داره؟؟
با سپاس

----------


## terminator68

کسی نداره بر نامه ای که باز کنم؟؟؟

----------

